# Speedometer Defect??



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

I heard talk about a defect in the speedometer in a model of suv that has it so that it will register the driver's MPH as aprox. 5-10 mph slower than they're actually driving. The manufacturer is supposedly fixing this flaw for free.

Clearly, no matter what the speedometer registers, the vehicle is going as fast as it is... so a ticket is earned/warranted if they're stopped. My question is, would the retailer of the vehicle be required to pay the ticket as would be a result in the driver not being accurately informed of his speed due to a design flaw?






*before it starts... no, i didn't get a ticket that i'm trying to pin on the manufacturer of my suv. I also have not wrecked any company vehicles... lately.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I doubt it, but have them appeal and explain at the magistrate hearing about the defect, supporting documentation, and that the issue has been fixed...and hope for the best. I can't see how the retailer of the car would be responsible, as they did not induce the error by any means, but rather just sold the car.

I know Honda had something like this going on in the news several months ago, but I believe the margin of error was more of a consumer concern distances travelled over time, but not enough that it was a problem with speed...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I heard talk about a defect in the driver in a model of ambulance that has it so that it will drive erratically no matter how well the driver believes she is driving. The ambulance company has done nothing to fix this flaw.

Clearly, no matter what the driver does, the vehicle is going to crash... so another ambulance is destroyed and random excuses formed. My question is, would the driver of the vehicle be allowed to continue operating these expensive pieces of equipment, or would the company finally stop swallowing the shit excuses and make her tech full time?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

pay your ticket hookshot !!!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

A story on the subject (http://www.alligator.org/pt2/070221honda.php) states 'up to 4 percent' error. In order to be going 5-10mph faster than what your speedometer reads, that means you would have to be travelling between 125mph and 250mph.

Oops.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

frank said:


> In order to be going 5-10mph faster than what your speedometer reads, that means you would have to be travelling between 125mph and 250mph.


Entirely possible for the original poster.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here we go again.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

LMFAO....you asked for it hun!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

In her own words

"*rocksy1826*: oh, yeah... cause i'm a dee dee dee "


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Entirely possible for the original poster.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

attention whore speedometer EOT.

Classic!



Sniper said:


> pay your ticket hookshot !!!!!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks, just random curiosity after hearing about it



frank said:


> A story on the subject (http://www.alligator.org/pt2/070221honda.php) states 'up to 4 percent' error. In order to be going 5-10mph faster than what your speedometer reads, that means you would have to be travelling between 125mph and 250mph.
> 
> Oops.


i didn't read the story. i wasn't aware it was a percentage. i was quoting what i heard.. even if it did turn out to be incorrect. was going on the assumption that they meant that if you were going 40 it would read 35 or 30 mph instead



wgciv said:


> I heard talk about a defect in the driver in a model of ambulance that has it so that it will drive erratically no matter how well the driver believes she is driving. The ambulance company has done nothing to fix this flaw.
> 
> Clearly, no matter what the driver does, the vehicle is going to crash... so another ambulance is destroyed and random excuses formed. My question is, would the driver of the vehicle be allowed to continue operating these expensive pieces of equipment, or would the company finally stop swallowing the shit excuses and make her tech full time?


har har har. poice reports and mechanics reports backed it up


----------

